# real life bugs and insects magazine...



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

wondering if anyone has got the new mag thats come out? any good? sorry if i posted in wrong place!


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought the first issue, only because it was on scorpions. Its ok, nothing special and rather brief. I don't think i will be paying full price though for other issues, maybe just a few that interest me.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Im getting it, its getting my 11year old daughter interested in bugs, which is always a good thing:no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I subscribed for my 9 year old but i've not received anythingyet.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

This is going back ages but does anyone remember the magazines they brought out on bugs and insects before, think it was called bugs and each issue you got peices of glow in the dark plastic to make a tarantula model and the next one was scorpion. The magazine was packed full of information and really packed it well and I learned a lot from the magazines, It must be going back 14 years ago those magazines were out. Haven't gotten the new ones got feeling it will be too commerical and load of advertisments and garbage taking up half the pages like some of the reptile magazines. Its good that it gets the young ones interested though


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> This is going back ages but does anyone remember the magazines they brought out on bugs and insects before, think it was called bugs and each issue you got peices of glow in the dark plastic to make a tarantula model and the next one was scorpion. The magazine was packed full of information and really packed it well and I learned a lot from the magazines, It must be going back 14 years ago those magazines were out. Haven't gotten the new ones got feeling it will be too commerical and load of advertisments and garbage taking up half the pages like some of the reptile magazines. Its good that it gets the young ones interested though


 
yeah, i rmember that one:no1:, i know some people are anti this magazine becuase the bugs are farmed, but i personally dont see that much of an issue with it(maybe im wrong), but the actual invert infront of you does help absorb the details

Plus i suspect that all these bugs are already incased in plastic already, so whats the point of not getting it, now if it was reptile skins of the world, i wouldn't go anywhere near it, i suppose we all have personal standards on whats right and wrong


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i remembred that too. still got 2 or 3 issues from when i was about 5. the new one is VERY brief. and also you dont get a scorpion. you get the molt. you can see through its skin. so basically its quite alot like a scan.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

ive got the second one :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i remembred that too. still got 2 or 3 issues from when i was about 5. the new one is VERY brief. and also you dont get a scorpion. you get the molt. you can see through its skin. so basically its quite alot like a scan.


i cant see through mine:lol2: surely its cheaper and easier to use whole scorpions than molts?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

well mineis defo a molt. i can tell because its so flat and you can see its hollow. by the way what do you get with the secondn one.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> i remembred that too. still got 2 or 3 issues from when i was about 5. the new one is VERY brief. and also you dont get a scorpion. you get the molt. you can see through its skin. so basically its quite alot like a scan.


 
there real bugs


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

My scorpion seems quite chunky, even if they are molts it still looks cool.
The second issue is on emerald beetles i think.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh i wasnt sayin they dont look good just that its very brief.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

emerald beetle in the second one, total rubbish but you get the display case :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the only downside to it is that after the first few editions, even the big places wh smith or whoever dont stock them, so you have to reserve them and that means you cant choose a perfect one everytime


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, i rmember that one:no1:, i know some people are anti this magazine becuase the bugs are farmed, but i personally dont see that much of an issue with it(maybe im wrong), but the actual invert infront of you does help absorb the details
> 
> Plus i suspect that all these bugs are already incased in plastic already, so whats the point of not getting it, now if it was reptile skins of the world, i wouldn't go anywhere near it, i suppose we all have personal standards on whats right and wrong


My gf bought me a scorpion on a key ring in the same principle being in plastic. As long as the mag is good value and packed full of articles its all good


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Why haven't I heard about this? (I must be living in the dark ages!)

:lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Why haven't I heard about this? (I must be living in the dark ages!)
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol2: it was on tv all the tme when the 1st one was out


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> the only downside to it is that after the first few editions, even the big places wh smith or whoever dont stock them, so you have to reserve them and that means you cant choose a perfect one everytime


That sucks! Not as good or much fun if cant pick up a good display specimen


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

so whos scorpion was male then? in the 1st one?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> emerald beetle in the second one, total rubbish but you get the display case :lol2:


isn't the 3rd one another scorpion or something? a big one?


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

yer 3rd one is the giant scorpion


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i didnt bother reading through the whole thread , 
but i did buy the first issue .
it was well laid out for a 6 year old to read , & with no real substance it didnt even keep my 5 yr old interested.
also how do they get away with the whole "love nature love ecology" when they are obviously killing thousands of bugs per issue ?
its poo & i didnt "get it"


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

salad dodger said:


> i didnt bother reading through the whole thread ,
> but i did buy the first issue .
> it was well laid out for a 6 year old to read , & with no real substance it didnt even keep my 5 yr old interested.
> also how do they get away with the whole "love nature love ecology" when they are obviously killing thousands of bugs per issue ?
> its poo & i didnt "get it"


but surely the reptile industry kills millions of bugs a year:lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

same eya


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> but surely the reptile industry kills millions of bugs a year:lol2:


 
:lol2: yer and you get a cricket in one of the issues


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> :lol2: yer and you get a cricket in one of the issues


 
isn't there a locust in one too:no1:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> isn't there a locust in one too:no1:


 
yer there is :lol2: wonder if theres any more feeder bugs in it


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

*...*

the 1st one is a scorpion, 2nd is the emerald beetle, 3rd is a giant scorpion and the 4th is going to be a wasp i think! if u subscribe you get some extra stuff free!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

saj1985 said:


> the 1st one is a scorpion, 2nd is the emerald beetle, 3rd is a giant scorpion and the 4th is going to be a wasp i think! if u subscribe you get some extra stuff free!


I subscribed and haven't got jack yet, let alone anything free.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i justed picked up the second one, the emerald beetle, in sunlight its stunning:no1:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

What are the articles like in the actual magazine


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

*..*

caveman...i got that 1, nice colour hey lol, i missed the first copy but ordered it via my local newsagents but going to take at least 4 - 6 weeks but i also subscribed for it from issue 3 onwards and its free postage, and get extra gifts on top for the same price, not bad i suppose!

theres going to be 55 issues of this magazine!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> What are the articles like in the actual magazine


laughably poor !


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought the articles were pretty good, obviously not based on world entimological field data studies by scientists and not going into serious specifics:lol2:, but what this is designed to do is give an insight into entomology and give the basics, the magazine articles amount of information is just a starting point, it kind of reminds me of DK books, large photographs with data around the outside etc

The magazine for me is not the reason im getting it though, the only reason is the bugs:no1:and so far ive been impressed:no1:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got both issues, and will be getting them all. Mainly for the dispay inverts. I want to put them on the wall in my invert room.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> I've got both issues, and will be getting them all. Mainly for the dispay inverts. I want to put them on the wall in my invert room.


 
exactly my reason:no1:


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

yup, same here, i think its quiet good!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I've got both issues, and will be getting them all. Mainly for the dispay inverts. I want to put them on the wall in my invert room.


theres 50+ issues at a fiver each !
thats over £250
surely you could buy a nice set of mounted inverts for that ?
& still have change for a few live ones with set ups ?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine came this morning
I am pleased enough not to cancel the rest of the subscribtion
I got the binder and the display case, I think it will look good when the cases are filled.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

salad dodger said:


> theres 50+ issues at a fiver each !
> thats over £250
> surely you could buy a nice set of mounted inverts for that ?
> & still have change for a few live ones with set ups ?


I think you'd be lucky to get 50 inverts mounted for £250 and still have that much change left over, yeah theres a few species avaliable on e-bay, but it look like the same few and with postage and hastle gonna cost way more

One advantage with these is that they are encased in plastic, like modern day amber trappings and all of uniform sizes(think theres two sizes of boxes) so not issues with displaying:no1:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> I think you'd be lucky to get 50 inverts mounted for £250 and still have that much change left over, yeah theres a few species avaliable on e-bay, but it look like the same few and with postage and hastle gonna cost way more
> 
> One advantage with these is that they are encased in plastic, like modern day amber trappings and all of uniform sizes(think theres two sizes of boxes) so not issues with displaying:no1:


yes , but if you had the choice of buying mounted inverts of your choosing , you probably wouldnt buy the 50 from the mag.
you wouldnt buy a cricket would you ?
or maybe you would ?

just saying it seemed like an expensive drawn out way of getting loads of resin encased bugs that you wouldnt buy if you saw them in a shop .


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

salad dodger said:


> yes , but if you had the choice of buying mounted inverts of your choosing , you probably wouldnt buy the 50 from the mag.
> you wouldnt buy a cricket would you ?
> or maybe you would ?
> 
> just saying it seemed like an expensive drawn out way of getting loads of resin encased bugs that you wouldnt buy if you saw them in a shop .


 
True:no1:, theres certain ones there which i probably wouldn't buy, but i think thats kind of a good thing, cause you have a wider range of inverts than you would ordinarily choose, i was going to collect prehistoric amber ones from various places including e-bay(as i love fossils too), then realised that the chinese produce loads of them with resin artifically:lol2:


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I've subscribed to this for my kids the worst thing is I have 2 boys who wont share so I've had to get them both a set each but i've only recieved 1 today so hoping the other one arrives or there will be all hell let loose in my house lol.
I think it looks ok and my kids was chuffed to bits with their first edition and keep asking when they get their next one. lol


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

salad dodger said:


> yes , but if you had the choice of buying mounted inverts of your choosing , you probably wouldnt buy the 50 from the mag.
> you wouldnt buy a cricket would you ?
> or maybe you would ?
> 
> just saying it seemed like an expensive drawn out way of getting loads of resin encased bugs that you wouldnt buy if you saw them in a shop .


But isn't it better to learn about something you know little about? I know loads about spiders and scorps, but nothing about beetles; now I have a reason to; the mag and inverts you get with it.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> But isn't it better to learn about something you know little about? I know loads about spiders and scorps, but nothing about beetles; now I have a reason to; the mag and inverts you get with it.


I don't know much about inverts, ive always been into reptiles and mammals so all these common known invert facts are all new to me:lol2:

i didn't know where a scorpions anus was till i read the mag:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> i didn't know where a scorpions anus was till i read the mag:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Not that i take an interest in where animals anus's are:lol2:, but it suprised me:lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> Not that i take an interest in where animals anus's are


It's ok, we believe you, really, we do *cough, cough*:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> It's ok, we believe you, really, we do *cough, cough*:lol2:


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


By that face I'm guessing you found it. :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> By that face I'm guessing you found it. :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Jogastonparry (Sep 22, 2007)

*Real-Life Bugs and Insects Issue 2*

It it terrific!

I've got some great photographs - but I don't know how you add them here - anybody help?

By the way, someone commented they expected it to be full of adverts and rubbish - not at all! All the articles are very interesting and informative.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Jogastonparry said:


> It it terrific!
> 
> I've got some great photographs - but I don't know how you add them here - anybody help?
> 
> By the way, someone commented they expected it to be full of adverts and rubbish - not at all! All the articles are very interesting and informative.


get an account with photobucket Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket its free upload photo's to there then use the bottom link under the photo and paste it into the post


----------



## Jogastonparry (Sep 22, 2007)

*Real life Bugs Issue 2*

Thanks for that - it was really easy!


----------



## Jogastonparry (Sep 22, 2007)

*Display Box with real Life Bugs and Insects*

Be aware that there is a production fault with some of the issue two free display boxes!

The size of the acrylic block containing the emerald Beetle is slighly oversized in some copies - which means it has been forced into the lightweight mounting inside the box.

This has cause the lining to split and tear - which detracts somewhat from the overall appearance. However, if you get the chance to look through a few issues, you'll be able to find some good ones!


----------

